# Mighty Mag indicator mount



## Makintrax73 (Dec 9, 2022)

Recently got a Mighty Mag and I really like it but due to a couple issues I thought it could be a lot easier to use with a dedicated solid mount.  So I made one.




The "trick" to making it actually work and not rotate was adding the bevel washer to the end of the brass turn screw. This engages farther from center, and the spring action compensates for mold draft on the rear indicator mount.  Making this allowed me to practice closer tolerance turning; the brass rod and the bevel washer were turned down to a .002" +/- interference fit and pressed on.  Both seem totally solid, so I was happy about that.

Makes it easier to get a reading on work without setting up a long arm mount.




Now the problem is it is too long to work as a depth gauge, I may need to turn another one to attach to the side of the mighty Mag.  I find if you just bolt the rear mount to the side of the mag  it can bump off to the side too easily.  I assume this comes into play again from the mold draft on the indicator's rear mount, it just doesn't engage cleanly or solidly if you simply run the thumb screw into the side of the mount.




Anyway fun to make stuff.


----------



## GeneT45 (Dec 9, 2022)

I think they're great for prototyping a solution.  If it seems like something I'd use a lot I make a more permanent solution.  My toolpost indicator and tailstock ram indicator were both preceded by Mighty Mag solutions.  I'm using one as a tool hanger now that should also be replaced with something permanent.

And, as you said, it's always fun to make stuff.

GsT


----------

